# What plant is this?



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, a member gave me this plant and he forgot its name. Can someone tell me what plant is this? The 2 red stems in the middle. The stems were cutting of the plants that grown out of water. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Persicaria_ (formerly _Polygonum_). Should be more obvious which one in a bit as it grows.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 for Cavan!

It looks a lot like my Persicaria sp. 'Kawagoeanum'; my 'Sao Paulo' had shorter leaves and more intense red coloration.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you. Looks like the submersed form look thinner and the leaves are smaller.


----------

